

Make aMap Of Your Best Arguments - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/26/make-amap-of-your-best-arguments/

======
physcab
I'm thrilled that someone is actually thinking about how to make the
presentation of arguments better. Even though the example is a little buggy
and hard to read, I think its a great first step.

The visual presentation of ideas in a clear format is such a necessary skill.
I'm sick of going to presentations (e.g Powerpoint lectures) where people
throw up a ton of stuff on to their slides without a proper gauge of audience
understanding. Do presenters honestly think they can put up a paragraph of
information and expect the audience to analyze appropriately while they blab
on and on?

If presenters were more clear about their arguments, and conveyed those points
in a visually appealing way, I guarantee companies would be far more
productive, accidents would happen far less often (Edward Tufte NASA
reference), and research would be far more innovative.

Just my two cents.

